# Old Time Roland pc60 cutter/printer



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone remember this cutter/printer, Rolands PC60?
Does anyone know if any other companies make something like this?
Does anyone know someone selling one?
I see they still sell ink cartridges for these. What ever happened to these?
Has anyone ever used one?

Those Roland Versacamms are too costly at $10,000 +


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

ppalmernc said:


> Does anyone remember this cutter/printer, Rolands PC60?
> Does anyone know if any other companies make something like this?
> Does anyone know someone selling one?
> I see they still sell ink cartridges for these. What ever happened to these?
> ...


I believe the PC60 is for indoor inks only as opposed to Versacamms being indoor/outdoor solvent inks. You may find PC60s on eBay.


----------



## customsigncenter (Jun 18, 2007)

Roland quit making those printers around 5 years ago but they still sell the parts to them. I've seen them on e-bay but one in good condition will run you a couple of grand. I was going to buy one for diong small decals in my sign shop but the fact that the print heads cost between $500- $800 to replace ( and even 1 little piece of dust can ruin a head) I ended up buying a new Valuejet & a Cutter and making payments, I don't regret it.
As far as I know you can still get parts and drivers for these machines. Just do your homework and if you decide to get one be sure that the print head is in good shape. If it needs to be replaced count on spending $1500 for shipping and servicing.
Hope this helps you out.
Kenna


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

customsigncenter said:


> Roland quit making those printers around 5 years ago but they still sell the parts to them. I've seen them on e-bay but one in good condition will run you a couple of grand. I was going to buy one for diong small decals in my sign shop but the fact that the print heads cost between $500- $800 to replace ( and even 1 little piece of dust can ruin a head) I ended up buying a new Valuejet & a Cutter and making payments, I don't regret it.
> As far as I know you can still get parts and drivers for these machines. Just do your homework and if you decide to get one be sure that the print head is in good shape. If it needs to be replaced count on spending $1500 for shipping and servicing.
> Hope this helps you out.
> Kenna


Thanks for the info. Who makes Valuejet? And how much $?


----------



## customsigncenter (Jun 18, 2007)

Mutoh makes the Valuejet. I got mine from Unica Digital in Seattle. Very good support. I bought mine new with a 54" Graphtec Cutter because I mainly do signs. I have also printed transfers and then contour cut them with this set up. 
I paid around $13,500 for the printer & cutter (included the rip software and Unica came & set everything up). Believe me, this printer pays for itself daily and is very user friendly. My sales last quarter doubled from the quarter before. I'm a one person shop & I can't keep up with the work this has brought in.
Here is Mutohs web address for more info.
Mutoh America Inc: Flying Colors Inside and Out

I don't know where you're located but call Matt at Unica Digital & he can help you also 1-866-823-7330.
Hope you find what you need!
Attached is a file of a printed and contour cut transfer I did on some aprons for a customer. They were really happy. Me too!


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

customsigncenter said:


> Mutoh makes the Valuejet. I got mine from Unica Digital in Seattle. Very good support. I bought mine new with a 54" Graphtec Cutter because I mainly do signs. I have also printed transfers and then contour cut them with this set up.
> I paid around $13,500 for the printer & cutter (included the rip software and Unica came & set everything up). Believe me, this printer pays for itself daily and is very user friendly. My sales last quarter doubled from the quarter before. I'm a one person shop & I can't keep up with the work this has brought in.
> Here is Mutohs web address for more info.
> Mutoh America Inc: Flying Colors Inside and Out
> ...


Thanks for the info.
The apron piece, what kind of material is the artwork printed on? And I guess it was heat pressed.
Is that material good for printing on and pressing on shirts?
What kind of feel does it have and is it long lasting?

Thanks


----------



## customsigncenter (Jun 18, 2007)

The transfer material I used was Spectra Cut 2 from Imprintables. It comes on a roll & the material is made for print & cut like my set up. It takes a few tests and I had to adjust the print profile on my printer until I got it right but everything I have done so far has worked great! I've done t-shirts, Hoodies, Aprons and hats.
As far as the feel of it, I thought it was really niceIt has a softer hand than some others I've tried but let's face it it's a transfer and I don't think there is anything that compares to the feel of screeprint ink.
To answer if it's long lasting all I can tell you is that I have done my own shirts and have done several washings with good results.I followed the instructions & turned the garments inside out when washing. I also asked my customers to please let me know if they had problems since it was a new product & I want to know how it holds up...I won't offer a bad product. I got my printer in May and have not had any negative feed back. I'll keep you posted if I do!


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

customsigncenter said:


> The transfer material I used was Spectra Cut 2 from Imprintables. It comes on a roll & the material is made for print & cut like my set up. It takes a few tests and I had to adjust the print profile on my printer until I got it right but everything I have done so far has worked great! I've done t-shirts, Hoodies, Aprons and hats.
> As far as the feel of it, I thought it was really niceIt has a softer hand than some others I've tried but let's face it it's a transfer and I don't think there is anything that compares to the feel of screeprint ink.
> To answer if it's long lasting all I can tell you is that I have done my own shirts and have done several washings with good results.I followed the instructions & turned the garments inside out when washing. I also asked my customers to please let me know if they had problems since it was a new product & I want to know how it holds up...I won't offer a bad product. I got my printer in May and have not had any negative feed back. I'll keep you posted if I do!


Thanks for the info


----------

